# UPDATE: Is this safe or do I have a bad threading



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

The original forum topic I started…. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/28623

Update:
I just received my Central Machinery 32706 lathe adapter for the SuperNova2 Chuck directly from Teknatool for a dollar cheaper than woodcrafts(excluding shipping), type IDNS http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathe_Accessories/adaptor_page.htm. Sure enough it fits perfectly! That made my day 

So again, here is the WOODCRAFT adapter that didn't thread correctly but was the right one for my lathe:









And here is the TEKNATOOL adapter that threaded perfectly and took away my fears that my lathe had bad threading 









Big difference huh?

So it seems like the Woodcraft adapter I got was just a bad one, and yes it was the correct type for my lathe, http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005199/2891/Nova-18-TPI-RH-Insert.aspx . The sales guy at woodcraft assured me though that it was my lathe because the adapters were milled to very high tolerances. He said if I got a replacement one I would still have the same issue so I didn't even bother replacing it at Woodcraft.

I doubt that Teknatool mills theirs to lower tolerances than Woodcraft would. So, buy adapters from Teknatool directly for the SuperNova2 Chuck if you're having issues.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

yup…woodcraft adapters - that was my guess and I am not surprised. I never found them to be aiming for the high quality precision parts…

glad you got it working.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Eric. It is nice to know that you got it all straightened out. Tomorrow afternoon I will receive my Grizzly 10" drum sander. I hope there is nothing wrong with it. I ordered it months ago, but it was back-ordered and just came in. Christmas in August!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Sharon. The woodcraft sales guy wouldn't even try it on his floor model jet lathe at the store once I said I thought it was defective. Probably because he was afraid it would ruin its threading lol. When he heard me say I had a central machinery lathe(the good one though), he assured me the Woodcraft adapters are ALL milled to very high tolerances so it had to be MY lathe. Yet I have a faceplate that threads just fine on it.

Hmmmm. Something just doesn't add up.

Either way, I'm very happy that it has been resolved and look forward to using it later this week.

Donna, I'm sure it will be fine. Enjoy it! I plan on making a disc sander attachment for the lathe sometime soon, but a drum sander would be a great addition as well. Best of luck! Please review it for us when you have some extra time.


----------



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

Take your faceplate in there and screw it onto their floor model and then call him over to show him it's not YOUR lathe that's the problem! Ha!


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

If he really thought the problem was your lathe he wouldn't have hesitated to thread the (presumably perfectly milled) adapter onto his floor model!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Make certain you get one of those teflon/nylon anti-lock spindle washers!!

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021098/24738/AntiLock-Lathe-Spindle-Washer-1.aspx


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Lew for the reminder! I ordered 2 of those and I also ordered an 8in Slow Speed Grinder on sale for $89.

Now I just need some wolverine jigs, although they are expensive. Anyone have any good links for homemade wolverine jigs?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Good to know, Eric. Thanks for the update.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Isn't 'high tolerances' sort of the opposite of what you want? I guess it depends on if the tolerances are referencing the range of tolerances that a given lathe model might have vs the technical specs


----------

